# So...I'm reading Motley Crue's : The Dirt



## Seven (Jun 12, 2008)

How much of this is bullshit and/or stories made up by the record company to make them look 'cooler'?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm, I read it thinking a lot of it sounded pretty genuine.

How far through it are you?

The opening paragraph of that book is probably the best of any book I've ever read:



The Dirt: Vince Neil said:


> Her name was Bullwinkle. We called her that because she had a face like a moose. But Tommy, even though he could get any girl he wanted on Sunset Strip, would not break up with her. He loved her and wanted to marry her, he kept telling us, because she could spray her cum across the room


----------



## Seven (Jun 12, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Hmm, I read it thinking a lot of it sounded pretty genuine.
> 
> How far through it are you?
> 
> The opening paragraph of that book is probably the best of any book I've ever read:





I'm at Part 5, Chapter One, Page 123.

It's an entertaining book, it's just I can't believe some of it.

For example, when Nikki was annoyed with a punk, he stook a nail through his ear. Just at being annoyed with someone, WTF?


----------



## Ken (Jun 12, 2008)

I read this book, and I believe it all. Why would they lie? The people who would believe they're badasses already do. The people who don't, don't.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always wondered if you could do a drinking night, where every so often you flick to a page in the book, and then go off and try and replicate said stunt/idiocy


----------



## Seven (Jun 12, 2008)

Ken said:


> I read this book, and I believe it all. Why would they lie? The people who would believe they're badasses already do. The people who don't, don't.



Good point.

My guitar teacher made this point originally, but what I'm suggesting that there promoters record companies can sell/give these stories to the press etc, where it would only highten their popularity, and maybe people will buy more stuff of theirs.

I'd say the majority of people, but especially kids would think what they did was awesome, and maybe think 'Man, I really dig Motley Crue' because of these crazy stories. I'm trying to say that the more crazy stories about bands are published the more they are talked about and subsequently if people think it's awesome probably sell records and merch too.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 12, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I've always wondered if you could do a drinking night, where every so often you flick to a page in the book, and then go off and try and replicate said stunt/idiocy



I don't think the average human body could withstand more than a chapter


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 12, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I've always wondered if you could do a drinking night, where every so often you flick to a page in the book, and then go off and try and replicate said stunt/idiocy



BRB going to throw litre bottles of Jack Daniels down a speeding train, packed full of people.


----------



## Ken (Jun 12, 2008)

Seven said:


> Good point.
> 
> My guitar teacher made this point originally, but what I'm suggesting that there promoters record companies can sell/give these stories to the press etc, where it would only highten their popularity, and maybe people will buy more stuff of theirs.
> 
> I'd say the majority of people, but especially kids would think what they did was awesome, and maybe think 'Man, I really dig Motley Crue' because of these crazy stories. I'm trying to say that the more crazy stories about bands are published the more they are talked about and subsequently if people think it's awesome probably sell records and merch too.



I see your point. yeah, that could very well be, but the stories really aren't going to embellish the reputations of these people any more than they already are, which in turn doesn't equate to more sales of albums, merch, et al. Tommy's a porn star, Vince has been (no pun intended) on the Surreal Life. Nikki's proudest moment is having died and come back to life. And Mick, well, he looks creepy enough without any stories to bolster his image. 

Nah, the only reason for this book is to sell the stories contained therein.


----------



## Seven (Jun 12, 2008)

Ken said:


> I see your point. yeah, that could very well be, but the stories really aren't going to embellish the reputations of these people any more than they already are, which in turn doesn't equate to more sales of albums, merch, et al. Tommy's a porn star, Vince has been (no pun intended) on the Surreal Life. Nikki's proudest moment is having died and come back to life. And Mick, well, he looks creepy enough without any stories to bolster his image.
> 
> Nah, the only reason for this book is to sell the stories contained therein.



Yeah, I find some of it hard to believe, but as I read it certainly sounds true.
It was the same with reading Slash's autobiography, I like a drink but supposedly half a gallon of vodka a day? Hmm...but then again maybe that's true, he does have a pacemaker thingy and he did die for a while.


----------

